# Pato al Liverpool. Ci siamo.



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

Alexandro Pato, ex attaccante del Milan poi tornato in Brasile, è ad un passo dal ritorno in Europa. Come riportato da Alfredo Pedullà, Pato è vicinissimo al Liverpool. Mancano solo i dettagli per finalizzare l'operazione. Il costo del trasferimento si aggira intorno ai 20 milioni di euro. Comprese le commissioni.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

up


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Novembre 2015)

Un bel rischio a quella cifra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2015)

Addirittura da Klopp? Mi fa male vederlo esplodere con un altra squadra (soprattutto se è il Liverpool), ma gli auguro il meglio.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Novembre 2015)

20 milioniiiii???!???  
E a noi criticano i 25 di romagnoli!!!!


----------



## JesusHeKnows (7 Novembre 2015)

Attenzione...


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2015)

Gli auguro il meglio.. E' il più grande rimpianto che ho da milanista.


----------



## Snake (7 Novembre 2015)

se non fosse per Klopp direi che ha fatto un salto nel buio ma col crucco come mentore chissà...


----------



## hiei87 (7 Novembre 2015)

20 milioni è un azzardo non da poco. Sinceramente credo sia finito per il grande calcio, anche se mi piacerebbe vederlo tornare a boni livelli, anche a costo di doverlo rimpiangere.
Di certo non raggiungerà mai i livelli che il potenziale che aveva avrebbe potuto garantirgli.
Se non si fosse perso, a quest'ora dopo Messi e Ronaldo ci sarebbe lui, al massimo al pari con Neymar, Suarez e pochi altri...


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Novembre 2015)

Sogno una coppia Pato-Balotelli. Al Liverpool


----------



## S T B (7 Novembre 2015)

Erano bei tempi quando arrivavano come giovani di belle speranze Kakà o Pato. Certo, quando arrivò quest'ultimo non avevamo ancora vinto una partita in casa ed era gennaio quando esordì, ma preferivo di gran lunga quei momenti. 
Spero che riesca a fare il suo. A lui è legato il ricordo di quello che rimane forse l'ultimo bel derby in cui ho goduto davvero. Forza papero!


----------



## Hammer (7 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alexandro Pato, ex attaccante del Milan poi tornato in Brasile, è ad un passo dal ritorno in Europa. Come riportato da Alfredo Pedullà, Pato è vicinissimo al Liverpool. Mancano solo i dettagli per finalizzare l'operazione. Il costo del trasferimento si aggira intorno ai 20 milioni di euro. Comprese le commissioni.



Continuo a sostenere che non possa reggere i ritmi del calcio europeo. Nonostante ciò l'idea di Klopp come mentore di Pato mi affascina molto


----------



## DannySa (7 Novembre 2015)

Non prendiamo niente noi? 
26 anni, in un contesto difficilissimo e in un campionato molto fisico, mi pare un azzardo molto grosso a quella cifra.
Avesse rispettato le attese con noi probabilmente sarebbe il nostro 9 titolare senza discussione, si è perso di testa e il fisico era distrutto, non ci sarebbero grossi rimpianti nel caso facesse bene lì (ormai sono quasi 3 anni che ce ne siamo liberati).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Novembre 2015)

Personalmente lo reputo un giocatore finito e non avrei mai fatto l'operazione, però se ci crede pure Klopp c'è da rifletterci... spero che Jurgen si stia sbagliando come si è sbagliato con Immobile, non sopporterei l'esplosione di Pato lontana da noi ma sono sostanzialmente fiducioso sull'ennesimo flop.


----------



## raducioiu (7 Novembre 2015)

20 milioni? Volevano fare il bis dopo Balotelli?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sogno una coppia Pato-Balotelli. Al Liverpool



hahahah


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Novembre 2015)

con klopp per me esploderà, l'unica incognita è il fisico, ma se regge diventa forte forte.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2015)

Sinceramente? L'avrei fatto io alla Juve quest'azzardo. È ancora un giocatore giovane e con un buon mentore come Klopp può fare benissimo.


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2015)

E' chiaramente un azzardo. Sarà un buco nell'acqua o un giocatore da 50 mln?!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Novembre 2015)

Lo abbiamo venduto a 15 per miracolo, ha fallito in due squadre brasiliane e lo pagano 5 milioni in più. OK


----------



## DannySa (7 Novembre 2015)

Questa trattativa farebbe passare l'acquisto di Bertolacci per lo stesso prezzo come un capolavoro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Novembre 2015)

Klopp+Pato


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2015)

pato con il suo ex clone coutinho, chissà che non riescano a rivitalizzare anche lui. 

se dovesse finire a liverpool sono curiosa di seguirlo, anche se personalmente non ho rimpianti, non lo rivorrei mai al milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

dai poi gli ridiamo Balotelli indietro e ci prendiamo il prestito il Papero... certi amori non finiscono


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Gli auguro di fare bene..


----------



## prebozzio (10 Novembre 2015)

25 milioni mi sembrano tanti per una scommessa rischiosissima. 

E ben che vada, dubito sarà mai il Pato che sognavamo diventasse.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alexandro Pato, ex attaccante del Milan poi tornato in Brasile, è ad un passo dal ritorno in Europa. Come riportato da Alfredo Pedullà, Pato è vicinissimo al Liverpool. Mancano solo i dettagli per finalizzare l'operazione. Il costo del trasferimento si aggira intorno ai 20 milioni di euro. Comprese le commissioni.



Con le legnate che tirano in Premier si spacca al primo allenamento


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2015)

Attenzione ragazzi, che certi amori..............


----------

